
WikiLeaks releases more top-secret CIA docs as U.S. considers charges - nreece
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/as-us-considers-charges-wikileaks-releases-more-top-secret-cia-docs/
======
Clownshoesms
> "We can’t keep all of the information in one place. We need to spread it
> out. We have to have better rules about need-to-know, and if you don’t have
> a need to know you don’t get access to the information,” said Michael
> Morrell, a former acting director of the CIA.

Must be a fair amount of stress chasing that impossible goal of perfect
security.

I often think how much time and effort would be saved per unit of forethought
put into some of the software we rely on. Not a criticism, SMTP etc were built
in a more trusting time and for a far smaller crowd I guess. But we've built a
mudpie now, and there are whole sectors scrambling around like ants in it.
Such a waste of time!

------
vmarsy
> turn some Samsung TVs into surveillance tools with an implant for recording
> audio from a TV’s built-in microphone.

Who other than the CIA can also exploit this?

Is there a place where Dumb TVs still exist?

~~~
jonny_eh
Just don't connect your smart TV to the internet. If the spooks have physical
access to your house, they can plant microphones and cameras anyways.

~~~
yardie
We have one of those new Visios. The remote just has 5 or 6 buttons.
Everything else is in the iPhone app which necessitates the TV having a wifi
connection.

~~~
dTal
This is, of course, on purpose.

------
jonny_eh
> Investigators say the materials were stolen from a highly secure section of
> the intelligence agency where it takes two people to access information

So there are two leakers? Yikes!

~~~
calgoo
More likely, its a pain to use, so someone copied it to a "safe" place so
their manager /boss can access it without the need of some "IT guy" guy
around. At least thats what happens in enterprises, so i would guess
government as well..

~~~
lithos
Or has someone else's login/key, since the new guy would spend half a year for
their own.

